# newbie question here



## potteryman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone....

Am curious about the texture on leaves of some paphs I picked up recently...I'm referring to the "orange peel" sort of small pinpoint-size indentations on the leaves..just curious what causes this..the plants are huge and healthy, some with 12 or so new growths on them..can someone "'splain" it to me?..thanks...

Oh..I've heard that fruitcakes are a great addition to the compost pile too!...<grin>..Happy Holidays to you all..!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2007)

Photos would be better to understand the question.


----------



## Phal pal (Dec 12, 2007)

I had some serious pitting on the leaves of a jade plant but it was caused by the plant getting too cold at one point in time. The plant managed to recover but the original leaves maintained the 'orange peel' pitted look until they eventually dropped off.


----------



## cdub (Dec 12, 2007)

Do the leaves look like those in this thread?

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5838

I have no experience to say its spider mites, but apparently members thought the paph in the thread was afflicted by mites.


----------



## potteryman (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks, phal pal..I am guessing that may be the cause, as these plants have been growing outdoors here in So Ca for a few years, and we did have a relatively cold winter here last year..the new growths show no sign of the "problem"...I guess that I will just keep an eye on them...


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmmm...my guess is temperature change that causes the cells in the plant to collapse or spider mites that ravage and pock the plant. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------

